# Individual Colors and Prices in Quickbooks?



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

hello,

i recently started using quickbooks and i have a pretty important question before i can go any further. se i bought a copy of the quickbooks expansion pack from ryonet, and all though it is amazing i have a issue with it.

the expansion pack list 100's if not 1000's of tshirt models such as G200 and 29M and it even breaks them down according to price and size.

my issue with it is that it doesnt go far enough. it lists them like:
A-G200S-XLCOLOR
A-G200S-XLHEATHERS
A-G200S-XLNEUTRALS

well with this form of part numbers there is no way to tell if that "colored" shirt is s or xl since they are lumped together, there is also no way to know if it is Red or blue.

as far as i can tell if you look at your inventory the best you can possible see is that you have 25 colored shirts size s-xl, not that you actually have 5 red smalls, 5 blue mediums, 10 pink larges, and 15 burgandy XL's

are you guys entering subitems for that G200 or are you just lumping them?

i mean i really only sell Jerzees 29M, 29L, 996, and whatever the number is for the heavier hoody... and im not that big of an operation so breaking down every size and color that i actually use wouldnt be too hard in the long run

thanks for any input... hopefully someone has some!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't keep inventory of shirts. With the big warehouses shipping overnight for free, there's no reason to carry stock unless of course you have stock shirts and then in that case, Ryonet's part numbers won't help you anyway.


----------



## mtxmike (Mar 21, 2010)

Didn't know about this package, but I can tell you, they of course go on the Layout of the shirt houses
G for Gildan
2000 for Standard Short Sleeve not 200
S-XL for Small thru X Large and it should read
White
Nuetral
Dark These are the 3 standard different cost for most shirt houses as far as the color coding, unfortunetly you are on your own, you'll have to come up with your own cc system, you might want to use
the inventory protion of the program it keeps an acurate count, an as you "create your invoice" and list, your part #, it automatically reduces your inventory. Hope this helps


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

well hmmm maybe i am getting carried away wanting to keep track of inventory then... i just thought it would be nice since i know i have a couple of boxes of white shirts i ordered a while back when i was doing an "onsite, printed while you wait" deal for a car cruise in... speaking of which i better get back to that stuff


----------



## mtxmike (Mar 21, 2010)

I know what you mean, it is abit of time and work to learn it, and input the data, but I will say, it is a good idea to take alittle time to learn it, I do it with unit supplies, such as Vellum, I input 300 sheet at purchase
and itemize "Film" as the asset, each time I charge the customer for say, 3 sheet of Film, it subtracts if for 
me, then I can check later and get the balance on the computer instead of worrying about running out, it also allows you to set an alert when you get too low.
A suggestion, start a new company in "Quickbooks" and name the new company as a sample company and practice, it's a great way to test and learn the fuctions in the program.
Good Luck

Mtxmike


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I've gone somewhat to an extreme, but it all depends on what you want to be able to determine when you look at your inventory...

I created individual inventory items for t-shirts using ATS (Adult T-Shirt) followed by color then size. ATSWHXL would be an Adult T-Shirt White XL. I then created the same for every size and color that I normally carry. I don't particularly care what brand so this works for me, might not work for you. Since I originally started with Excel and I already had all the codes built into the spreadsheet, I was able to import them into Quickbooks without having to rebuild everything.

For 'finished' goods, I create an inventory assembly where the name is a unique code identifying the design name followed by the inventory item it is built on, something like XXXATSWHXL. Under the inventory assembly, I add the sub items for the design and the inventory item. When I look at my open orders, I can instantly tell from the item name what 'part' I need to finish it.

It's a LOT of work setting it up in the first place but I can then tell what finished goods I have in stock by design, color and size as well as blank stock by color and size.

BTW, this was not my idea originally... my father worked on coding inventory systems for a retailer many many moons ago and then used something similar for their crafts company, I just modified his 'design' to fit my needs. We both subscribed to the same theory... while it might not always be apparent, there is always a method to the madness...

As always, YMMV...


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have the item setup and that is it, no size or color break down. For example I have a Quickbooks group setup with item number "G2000 - Print". In this group will be 2 inventory items and 1 service: G2000 shirt, Textile Ink, and Screen printing charge.

I also have the same setup for "G2000 - Heat" which is G2000 shirt, Vinyl-Heat, and Press charge.

Also, I have broke down my COGS and Sales to track each category... example there is a sales account for apparel, printing, heat pressing, ink and vinyl.


----------

